# accessorie question



## ronnie (Jan 20, 2014)

my bachmann speed control has one terminal for accessaries, can I just connect a terminal strip to it and power more switch's and lights from it ?

Ronnie


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

you can but it would be alot better to pick up another power supply and use it for accessories only so as to not interfere with your engines performance


----------



## ronnie (Jan 20, 2014)

that sounds good, thanks much

Ronnie


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

This week another member found that his loco slowed whenever he
pushed a button to throw a turnout. He had a typical power
pack that comes with inexpensive train sets. An additional source
was advised for him also.

There's cheap source for accessory and turnout power.
Those wall warts that plug into wall outlets to power various small gadgets. 

Each one has a 'label' that gives you the voltage and amp output
as well as whether AC or DC.

You would want one that puts out from 10 to 15 volts either 
AC or DC and have about a one amp rating would do fine. Just
cut off whatever plug might be on it and connect it to the terminal
board you mentioned. 

There are many old HO power packs around. You should be able
to find one of those for 5.00 or less. No need to buy a new one.

Don


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

ronnie said:


> my bachmann speed control has one terminal for accessaries, can I just connect a terminal strip to it and power more switch's and lights from it ?
> 
> Ronnie


I'm using an old Marx A.C. transformer to power my accessories.

K


----------

